# Why do you love your Oberon cover?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Why do you love your Oberon cover?  Is it more than the fact that it's aesthetically pleasing or a matter of personal taste?  Does it have something to do with function as well?  

Which Oberon cover do you have?  Question, questions    Thanks.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I think it does just come down to aesthetics and personal preference.  All the covers I looked at seemed like they would do a good job of protecting the Kindle while still allowing access to buttons and ports.  Even the original cover was fine for that after I added a little square of Velcro to the lower right corner to keep the Kindle in place.  It's just a matter of which one feels good in your hand and pleases you to look at.  The biggest functional choice in covers seems (to me) to be whether to go with a book-like or steno-pad-like design, with the steno style making the cover serve double duty as a stand.  Other than that they all seem to function pretty much the same.  But then again, I've only had first-hand experience with the original and the Oberon - others may have better insights to offer.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

ChiffChaff -- I appreciate the great description.  What kind of style is the Oberon....the book-like or steno-pad design?  Just out of curiosity, which beautiful Oberon cover do you have?


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I have the dark blue Oberon with the wave design and corners.  I love it because it is very substantial as well as really classsy.  It holds my mighty brite light very firmly.  I had a leather mEdge and the lining got quite worn and soiled where I held it.  The Oberon is not lined so I am holding onto a smooth leather piece.  Also, I didn't like how the mEdge cover didn't stay aligned when it was folded back.  I used the original cover for awhile with the elastic holding the bottom right corner, actually I like that better than the mEdge. I've had my Kindle for almost a year now and have read more than 50 books so the cover is  pretty important.    Some people don't like the feel of the wool insert on the Oberon but think it's ok.  It all comes down to personal taste.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

libro said:


> ChiffChaff -- I appreciate the great description. What kind of style is the Oberon....the book-like or steno-pad design? Just out of curiosity, which beautiful Oberon cover do you have?


Oberons open like a book (a fine leather-bound book!). As thresel said, they feel very substantial which I like (someone looking for light and compact would probably want a different cover). I have the Tree of Life design which seems to be the most common one among KindleBoarders. I like a lot of the designs they offer but especially the ones that extend over the entire cover, and at the time I bought mine Tree of Life was the only such one available. not that I minded - I love it!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have 2 Oberon covers and I love their quality, craftsmanship, the very secure way they hold the K, and mostly the fact that I am supporting a small business in the US.  
Ruby


----------



## Triv (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello, my first post on the board, though I've had a Kindle since May thanks to a wonderful wife Anyway.. I've been using the M-edge cover for a while and while I like it, I've decided I wanted something better to show off my kindle. So one thing I like about the M-Edge is that when it's open I can fold the back around to hold it in one hand. Do the oberon covers bend like that without damaging the leather? Also, which do you find better luck with, the velcro hold, or the straps? The m-edge has the straps so I've just been used to that.  Thanks!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes the Oberon covers bend all the way back without damaging the leather. From what I have read the orders appera to run about 50-50 for the velcro vs straps. I have the straps. I did not want to put velcro on my Kindle. Others love the way the Kindle appears to be floating with the velcro. Both hold the Kindle securely.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the Red Sky Dragon and love it. It is like I am carrying a finally bound leather book where ever I go. It has much more personality then the M-Edge case I had been using before I was given the Red Sky Dragon.

I enjoyed my M-Edge, it did its job very nicely and looked nice. I simply prefer the artistic quality of the Oberon cover. It feels less generic to me and looks gorgeous.


----------



## Triv (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  Now just to figure out which pattern to get.... Must say I'm torn between the World tree or the wave one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There are some new designs coming soon. Look in the topic below for the new designs.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2576.0.html


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Does one (i.e. Oberon versus M-Edge) fold back completely and the other doesn't?  Does the Oberon only open as far as a leather-bound book?  The Oberons are so beautiful.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They both fold completely back.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> They both fold completely back.


That's great news......thanks! Oberon is sounding very good to me


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

libro said:


> Why do you love your Oberon cover? ... Which Oberon cover do you have?


I have tried a few covers (original, Strangedog, one from Etsy and Mivisu) and prefer the Oberon Designs cover because it is more protective (the edges extend a little beyond the edges of the Kindle, protecting those edges in case of a fall), beautiful, durable, handmade in California and functional. I can hold it open like a book, I can fold it completely back and hand onto the left edge, hold it by putting my hand in a pocket, or between the front and back when completely folded back.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Triv! Please post an intro in The Intro/Welcome Board so everyone can welcome you to KB. Check out book klubs in *The Book Corner.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good question and answers in this thread that I'm going to merge with another brand new thread that more or less asks the same thing!

Welcome to Kindleboards, Triv!  Let us know what you decide!

And be sure to check out the Book Corner, with lots of recommendations for books and we have book klubs!

Betsy


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I love my sky dragon oberon w/ corners. I love the feel of it and the smell of real leather. It makes me think of old books w/ gilded edges.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Triv said:


> Thanks for the info. Now just to figure out which pattern to get.... Must say I'm torn between the World tree or the wave one.


I was torn between those same two designs, so I got both and am very glad I did! One w/corners (Hokusai wave) and the other w/velcro (World tree).
Ruby


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Is the Oberon site currently up-to-date or are they expecting to post new designs soon?  Anyone know?  From what I gathered online here, it seems like they may just have released some new designs, but I'm confused.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They have indicated they will be releasing new designs in the next couple of weeks but have not done so yet.  You can probably be fairly sure that as soon as they are posted on their site someone will post here to let everyone know.  I know I check every few days, and there are probably some here who check more often!  

Ann


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the Hokusai Wave with velcro, and love it for all the reasons cited in previous posts: the fact that it feels substantial, the beauty of it, etc.

I also love "showing off" my Kindle, and the cover it came with made it seem so....blase. I happen to think the Kindle is very special, and the cover should be special, too.

I secured the K in the original cover with a dot of velcro, but even so, the velcro sometimes came unstuck. Not so with the velcro in the Oberon cover. I feel the Kindle is much more secure in the Oberon cover than in the original cover. I never tried any other covers--once I saw the Oberon products last year (long before they had developed a cover for the Kindle), I fell in love with their beauty and their quality, and told myself "*That's* what I'm spending my money on!"


----------



## amg (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got my red Sky Dragon cover in the mail today!  Red is my favorite color, and I love Asian art, so it was a no brainer for me.  It is beautiful.  I haven't had a chance to read on the Kindle with it on yet, but it can't see why I wouldn't like it!


----------



## Triv (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I finally decided.. I went with the Wave cover and decided while I was at it I'd get a skin from Decalgirl as well.. I know, I know.. I've been remiss in sprucing her up. I mean I've still not found a name for her.. but anyway, picked out the Artic skin to go with it.  I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I love my oberon cover.  I have the Tree of life... chose that one because like someone else posted it just reminds me of the old volumes of books that you find in old archives etc.  also the tree is like "save the tree" etc.....
The quality is outstanding.  WELL WORTH THE MONEY!


----------

